# amending soil



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I've got about a 30x30 garden that I've tilled up over the last couple years. the ground generally seems to dry out rather quickly and the soil texture after it dries is rather pilly/crumbly. Not like good garden soil crumbly like fine texture likes to stick together crumbly.

Would I be better off using a vegetable mix or a compost and tilling it into the soil to add more organics and get the soil to not pill up so much.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

There's always more than one way to skin a cat. But if it were me & I'm thinking your gonna be growing in it this spring. I would use both about 3 inches of garden mixs & 3 inches of mushroom compost.
I would till your existing dirt first then add the other & till that in next. Let it sit about a week or so & then plant.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Keep adding compost and tilling it into your existing soil.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup! Get or make a compost bin. I have two. All year long I add stuff in it. Then as william noted I keep adding to my garden all the time. Its a never ending process but a process that needs to continue on & on going bases. Plants need nutrients to grow & suck them from your dirt to produce veggies. So, yes its a never ending battle of keeping your dirt strong.
But if your persistent you'll have some tasty veggies to eat. I've only been canning for about 3 years but I'm really a big fan of this.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Last year I added a yard of black humus and honestly don't think it did much for the soil. I was gunna go the route of the compost this year. Has anyone used living earth for their compost? I typically use franks nursery out in Richmond.

Also where might one find this mushroom compost?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

JuiceGoose said:


> Last year I added a yard of black humus and honestly don't think it did much for the soil. I was gunna go the route of the compost this year. Has anyone used living earth for their compost? I typically use franks nursery out in Richmond.
> 
> Also where might one find this mushroom compost?


I get mushroom compost from monterrey mushroom in madisionville.
Things I compost leaves, grass clippings, egg shells, potash hardwoods, chicken & quail poop, rotten veggies, reins, etc. I hardly ever use my garbage disposal.I have a coffee can by the sink & throw it all in there. No meat. I even dump my vaccum cleaner stuff in the bin. I waste nothing. If I don't put it in the bin I give it to my garbage disposal which is my chickens. They will eat anything.:rotfl:


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

JuiceGoose said:


> Last year I added a yard of black humus and honestly don't think it did much for the soil. I was gunna go the route of the compost this year. Has anyone used living earth for their compost? I typically use franks nursery out in Richmond.
> 
> Also where might one find this mushroom compost?


I bought 1 yd of Rose Soil and 1/2 yd of compost from Living Earth for my garden this year. I have a few things planted in it so far but can give a better review once the warm weather is more consistent. I also add cow manure from my uncles ranch.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Franks Nursery has a great garden soil mix. I use them often for my mulch also


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We got a load of mushroom compost Tues and will be leaving in a bit for another load, its a haul for us but at 10$ a load its hard to beat....just a long rd trip.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> We got a load of mushroom compost Tues and will be leaving in a bit for another load, its a haul for us but at 10$ a load its hard to beat....just a long rd trip.


The only thing I like better is aged chicken poop. But I ran out & got 4 cubic yards of mushroom compost. I've grown some nice veggies using it. 
Another good additive when you get the garden going is bat guama tea.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Compost is a great start....and trace minerals could help you too

Consider green sand, lava sand, or any other rock mineral

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Texas-Greensand_vq488.htm

Last, in the organic circles we stay away from high salt content syenthic fertilizer (all syenthictic are mostly salt)..... As it drys out the soil, like salt does.....

BTW
Dried molasses would also be great, as it get the microbes going by feeding them and the ants don't like it either....

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=11552233#post11552233


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I called around and most place recommend either their vegetable garden blend which has compost in it or their black humus. Which would be better choice?


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

JuiceGoose said:


> Last year I added a yard of black humus and honestly don't think it did much for the soil. I was gunna go the route of the compost this year. Has anyone used living earth for their compost? I typically use franks nursery out in Richmond.
> 
> Also where might one find this mushroom compost?


I bought a yard of Living Earth's compost garden mix year before last and was very disappointed in the results. LOTS of new weeds I hadn't had before, and very poor plant production. Part of it was probably the drought we were in at the time, but still disappointing.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been using mushroom compost forever & it always works for me.I do get it from a mushroom factory though. I've tried all the other junk with no luck. The only problem as I mentioned it only last for a season maybe two. Best stuff is chicken poop but needs to be aged. 
I grow hay at the farm & we used chicken poop one year & doubled our rolls. 
There might be something better out there I don't know. I'm simply stating what works for me.
You can way over think growing stuff. I use to tell my father to quit being so scientific.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JuiceGoose said:


> I called around and most place recommend either their vegetable garden blend which has compost in it or their black humus. Which would be better choice?


I use soil from The Ground Up. It seems to be better quality than some of the other places. They have a flowerbed/garden mix that I use quite a bit.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Living Earth sells a compost called Forest Floor....

It's supposed to be similar to the leaf mold that. Natures Way Resource sells......

I have had better luck with the Leaf Mold that Natures Way Resource sells....

The Harris County Master Gardeners is who turned me on to the Nature way product....

Natures way is up in Conroe off 1488 and 45 and it's worth the drive if you can use a cubic yard.

If you have a small space and are trying to simply improve the existing bed, buy a few bags of Black Kow compost from Lowes..... Not the top soil the *compost*.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> We got a load of mushroom compost Tues and will be leaving in a bit for another load, its a haul for us but at 10$ a load its hard to beat....just a long rd trip.


Time to offload....


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Now thats a load. It took me 14 wheel barrow trips to move the 2 yards i bought yesterday.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I think I got 4+ yrds each time, 1 scoop.....just got thru...unloaded and disc in...I had a tarp under ours, when we got it down to 1/2 load I pulled the tarp from front to back


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> We got a load of mushroom compost Tues and will be leaving in a bit for another load, its a haul for us but at 10$ a load its hard to beat....just a long rd trip.


Mind posting or PM me that info?


----------

